# Klipsch really steps up for me very impressed



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Long story short, I had one of my Klipsch surround sound speakers go out recently. I called Klipsch, and they were very professional and courteous. Instructed me to dig out my reciept, which for some reason I could not find. I did find my installation receipt however, and I know I had purchased them in June 2008.

I called Klipsch back, thinking I had no recourse due to failiure of not finding the receipt. They had me take a pic of my serial #, and email it to them.

Hour later or so, I get an email back informing me they were sending out a new speaker at no cost. 

What a great company. Highly recommended their speaker's before this happened, but this was the icing on the cake for me. My business is pretty much theirs every 10 years when I buy new equipment....just thought I'd share.

Thanks Klipsch! :grin:


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been a loyal Klipsch customer since 1981, when I bought my beloved Cornwalls. The only time I ever have had an issue with any of their speakers was with a midrange in the Cornwalls a full decade after I purchased them. Klipsch replaced both midranges (not just the slightly faulty one) at no cost to me whatsoever.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

jtbell said:


> I've been a loyal Klipsch customer since 1981, when I bought my beloved Cornwalls. The only time I ever have had an issue with any of their speakers was with a midrange in the Cornwalls a full decade after I purchased them. Klipsch replaced both midranges (not just the slightly faulty one) at no cost to me whatsoever.


That is awesome. Got my new speaker today. Will hook up later tonite once the wife goes to bed. Very, very impressed with their service...


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

jtbell said:


> I've been a loyal Klipsch customer since 1981, when I bought my beloved Cornwalls. The only time I ever have had an issue with any of their speakers was with a midrange in the Cornwalls a full decade after I purchased them. Klipsch replaced both midranges (not just the slightly faulty one) at no cost to me whatsoever.


i'm jealous you owned a pair of cornwalls. i had a pair of the original heresays and i thought they were pretty awesome!!


----------



## full moon (Sep 3, 2007)

Klipsch is wonderful.


----------

